# Bay State pols know too well: Nothing’s fair in love, politics



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*T*he barbs will be flying at the St. Patrick's Day breakfast in Southie tomorrow, reminding hapless targets that, as Hyman Roth reminded Michael Corleone, this is the business they've chosen, the rough-and-tumble world of Massachusetts politics. 
 It'll all be seen as jovial, but it can be brutal if you don't know how to fight back. 
That's why potential punching bags such as Tim Cahill, our stodgy state treasurer, and *John Kerry*, our imperious junior senator, end up looking even more foolish when it's revealed they attempted to purchase jokes, as if a cheerful spirit could be acquired with a check.

Full Story: http://news.bostonherald.com/columnists/view.bg?articleid=189002

*Memo to gov: Analyze this*
If Gov. Deval Patrick wants to cripple education reform in Massachusetts, he ought to come right out and say so. He shouldn't be trying to kill the one independent, objective review body in the state...


----------

